
Companies stagnate when their leaders stagnate - LeonW
https://leowid.com/flying/
======
Forge36
Louis Rossmann just had a short video where he briefly mentioned fixing things
under your control. (I think he phrased it as) cleanup the little area of the
world you can, and let the effects ripple out.

I've also heard similar tones with self-help books on management I've read.
"Are your actions inspiring a different behavior than what you're asking for?"

I wonder someone using the phrase "Do as I say not as I do" could best
exemplify when this has become a major problem

------
glaive123
Kinda, but not really.

1\. Companies stagnate when their market isn't growing.

2\. Companies stagnate when competition is increasing in the market.

You can be a shitty leader and still succeed massively despite yourself.

~~~
crawfordcomeaux
I think this depends on the size, structure, and governance of the company.

Maybe the title needs a slightly weaker claim:

Companies CAN stagnate when their leaders stagnate.

------
text70
This brings up a great question. Should business decisions be based on a
record of achievement, or a record of ability to change and adapt? If you
would like to think about it quantitatively, that is the summation vs the
double differential.

~~~
sjg007
The first as it implies a positive second derivative.

------
aldoushuxley001
So maybe it’s actually okay for CEOs and business leaders to be paid more
(even significantly more) than other workers in the company.

------
vegetablepotpie
tl;dr you’re the source of the problems in your life.

